# Does the FreeBSD support ServeRAID M5110 (LSI SAS2208 ROC)



## mileskuo (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi all,
I plan to install the FreeBSD on IBM x3550M4 which the RAID Controller is ServeRAID M5110 (LSI SAS2208 ROC).
When the FreeBSD 9.0 installing, it shows that the driver load error:

```
mpt0: <LSILogic SAS/SATA Adapter> Port 0x3000-0x30ff mem 0x91d40000-0x91d00000 irg 42 at device 0.0 on pci27
mpt0: soft reset failed: device not running
```

Who knows how to support the adapter on the FreeBSD?


----------



## RogueBSD (Jul 25, 2012)

*FreeBSD 9.0 Install hang on LSI SAS2208*

Not to be a 'me too' type of poster -- but I'm literally in the same boat.  I'm attempting to install Freebsd 9.0 onto a Super Micro X9DRH-7  that has the same LSI SAS 2208.... I get the annoying hang "failed soft reset... device not running"... then "failed hard reset.... device not running" error during the installer bootup.

I got around this as a test by disabling that onboard LSI controller. The installer CD/DVD now boots up just fine (no drives to install to of course).  

Is there an unpublished update, etc? 

thanks in advance for one heck of a good O/S/Kernel


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jul 27, 2012)

RogueBSD said:
			
		

> Is there an unpublished update, etc?


You could try 9.1-BETA1 to see if any changes were made since 9.0-RELEASE that help with this issue.


----------



## Mussolini (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm getting exactly the same error with an Intel RAID Controller RS25DB080. I've just updated from 9 to 9.1-RC1 and the error persists. Tried FreeBSD 8 and controller firmware update as well, but no success.

Any chances to get this working?


----------



## ggpertcon (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi! Has anyone found some solution for this problem?

Thanks.


----------



## Mussolini (Jul 5, 2013)

Which version of FreeBSD are you trying?

Actually, my solution was to replace this controller for an LSI as I was really needing to get the server working ASAP. Tr*i*ed everything I could but no success. Maybe the last version should work.


----------

